# Automator et iDisk



## billboc (1 Novembre 2007)

salut,

je cherche à faire un petit module avec automator pour sauvegarder quotidiennement un dossier sur mon iDisk. Mais comme mon iDisk n'est pas monté sur mon bureau je n'arrive pas à le faire ?

Comment faire pour accéder à mon iDisk avec automator ?

Merci pour vos lumières !

++
Billboc


----------



## niko34 (2 Novembre 2007)

J'ai fait un workflow avec:

- Obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués : avec le dossier "Mes documents" par exemple
- Copier des éléments du Finder : là je choisis Vers : autre, une fenêtre s'ouvre et je peux choisir mon idisk ou un de ses dossiers.

Je n'ai plus Tiger pour tester mais ça devrait marcher.


----------



## billboc (2 Novembre 2007)

merci niko34

j'ai fait un module identique

le probleme que je rencontre est que parfosi mon idisk n'est pas monté sur le bureau et là = impossible de faire la copie....

quelle est la solution pour monter l'idisk si besoin vant de faire la copie ?
 

Merci

++
Billboc


----------



## niko34 (3 Novembre 2007)

Et dans le Finder? Est-ce que ton idisk est toujours présent?

Parce que c'est dans le finder qu'il faut y avoir accès pour que le workflow automator fonctionne.


----------



## billboc (3 Novembre 2007)

oui il est dans le finder mais pas sur le bureau...
Il n'est pas mont&#233; en permanence d'ou mon probleme !
merci pour ton aide

Billboc


----------



## niko34 (3 Novembre 2007)

Automator, sous Tiger, ne peut pas tester si un ressource r&#233;seau existe avant de faire des copies (enfin, &#224; ma connaissance). Si tu veux que &#231;a fonctionne, il va falloir que tu regardes d'o&#249; vient ton probl&#232;me de connexion de iDisk.

1) Quand tu essaies d'acc&#233;der &#224; ton iDisk depuis le Finder et qu'il n'apparait pas sur le bureau, est-ce que la connexion se passe bien, tu vois bien tes fichiers?
2) Est-ce que la synchro .mac (mail, carnet d'adresse...) fonctionne correctement?
3) Est-ce que tu as activ&#233; la synchronisation iDisk dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences .mac?

Si la r&#233;ponse &#224; la question 1 est oui, alors je ne comprend pas ce qui emp&#234;che Automator de copier des fichiers puisque le finder acc&#232;de bien &#224; ton iDisk. Quel message as-tu dans ce cas?

En derni&#232;re solution, tu pourrais activer la synchronisation iDisk qui permet d'avoir une copie de ton iDisk sur ta machine. Ton iDisk sera toujours accessible sur ta machine m&#234;me en cas de probl&#232;me de connexion. La synchro automatique s'occupera de copier les fichiers sur ton iDisk en ligne.


----------



## billboc (3 Novembre 2007)

en fait je crois que je me suis mal expliqué

mon iDisk fonctionne très bien

mais le module ne fonctionne que si je me suis connecté au moins une fois à mon iDisk (il est donc présent sur mon bureau et tout à fait fonctionnel)

par contre si je lance le module sans avoir cliqué au moins une fois mon iDisk dans le finder ; ca ne marche pas, c'est pour ça que je ne dit qu'il n'est pas monté


----------



## billboc (8 Novembre 2007)

la solution pour monter un idisk avec automator

http://seanmcgrath.wordpress.com/2007/10/01/automator-backup-encrypt-and-move-to-idisk/



pour l'apple script celui-la est mieux :



> set member_name to do shell script "defaults read .GlobalPreferences iToolsMember"
> try
> mount volume ("http://idisk.mac.com/" & member_name) as user name member_name with password "XXXXX"
> on error error_message number error_number
> ...


----------



## niko34 (9 Novembre 2007)

Excellent


----------

